# No words needed!



## fish fry (May 19, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted on this forum brfore but I felt it is worth putting on here even if ya'll have already seen it. I have been through some pretty rough times with my children and when i watched this it really got to me! Like the title says, It needed no words! I hope you enjoy it!

http://www.godtube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=ee73e63418003b47d7d5


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

What a friend we have in Jesus. The lord who died for my sins and on the third day He arose from the dead. There is where the victory is the gospel of your salvation the moment you believed. Praise the Lord


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow!! How powerful!! Thanks for posting it!


----------

